# Pump vs Injections?



## newbs (Aug 4, 2010)

I would be interested to know what those of you that are on a pump after doing injections think of it?  Does it make much difference and make life easier?  My diabetes team have suggested on a couple of occasions that I go on a pump but I am uncertain about doing so.  My other option is going up to 5 injections per day (splitting the long-acting into 2 injections).

Thanks.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am on 5 a day..........doesnt seem like that though as each background injection is done with my Breakfast and Dinner quick acting insulin.

I would also like opinions on this topic.........


----------



## Copepod (Aug 4, 2010)

Have a look in the pumping section for previous threads about advantages / disadvantages of pumps compared to MDI (Multiple Daily Injections) - I think the considerations are different for adults with diabetes, and for children with diabetes and their parents, so take that into account when reading / thinking.

Regarding your specific question about splitting long acting insulin - that's what I've been doing for many years, since mentioning problem with waking up with hypoglycaemia in early mornings, interupting my sleep, to a DSN (Diabetes Specialist Nurse) who suggested splitting. There are many ways of doing this eg every 12 hours / bedtime & getting up time; half / half doses or weighted with more in morning or evening etc, so a good chance of finding a pattern that suits you. As I work shifts, often having episodes of activity through the night (marshalling on adventure races, before anyone gets the wrong idea!) being able to adjust times and doses suits me very well, and I wouldn't be sure a pump could cope with the conditions I experience.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 4, 2010)

Pumps all the way.   That's my opinion.

I'm a mum of a 10 year old who has been type 1 since 5 weeks old so have 10 years experience of pretty much sole control of her diabetes.   I can't help you with the differences about what the things feel like as I haven't put a pen needle in me.  I've worn a canula set though and it didn't hurt going in or when it stayed in.

For and against

For :
2 main areas are health and practicality:

Flexibility - there are no set meal times at all.  If you get the basals right (the background rates) ok then you can eat when you like.  For example we have got up at about 10 every morning this week (summer hols) and had breakfast at 11 ish.  Her basal rates have kept her at 5 and 6 all morning and having breakfast at that time has not upset the pattern later either.

If you don't want to eat dinner at 6 pm you don't have to, you can have it 9pm.

Control :  with injections once the insulin is in, it is in.  WIth a pump you just stop it when you need to. You only use one insulin, novorapid normally, and that is your background and bolus as well.  If you have a hypo you can suspend the pump so the insulin has stopped.  If you do sport then the pump is the best option as you can plan your levels with the basals using temporary basal rates.  For example for swimming lessons we put on a lower 50% temp basal rate an hour beforehand for a 4 hour period.  She is off the pump for an hour of that whilst she swims and changes but the rest of the 4 hours she is only getting half of her normal background insulin. I know that her levels will generally not go up or down and will be ok.   Obviously she will still have to eat some free carbs (ie not bolus for them) as well.

Health benefits :  control can be so much tighter as you can pre plan and alter things.  This means your HbA1c will go down or at least if it is down you will know it is because of good reasons and not due to hypos.


Against :

You are attahed to something 24/7. I have however not yet met anyone who is bothered by this.  I know adults on pumps and loads of kids and they are all ok.  My daughter has never ever moaned about it.

It is harder work if you do it properly.   Because you can have such tight control to better your health and try and reduce future complications then you can put in lots more thinking behind everything and it can consume you. 

I could go on and on about the 'fors' forever as I personally cannot compare injections to pumps.  My daughter has been pumping for nearly 4 years and will be due her second pump soon,  we can't wait to see what is on the market by then.

Anyway just my view, ask any questions you like if you want me to answer.


----------

